# شرح برنامج solidworks



## noureldiien (14 يناير 2013)

شرح برنامج solidworks












ممكن تلافى ملفات اساميها مكررة بس كلها مختلفة فى المساحة عشان كده جمعتها كلها

Solidworks Lessons Arabic

Download

*solidworks Arabic
*
Download

solidworks-video-tutorials

Download

*solidworks_lessons*

Download

solidworks___student_guide

Download

Introduction_to_Solidworks_Software

Download

SolidWorks Essential 2011 Training

Download



*SolidWorks Downloads*


Download

SolidWorks 2010 Bible

Download


*SOLIDWORKS_MANUAL*


Download

*Solidworks book*

Download

Solidworks Training PDF

Download

*Solidworks 2003 Manual*

Download

*SolidWorks*

Download

*SolidWorks_Practice tasks 1-5_Eng*

Download

*SolidWorks.1*

Download

*solidworks*

Download

Solidworks_2006

Download

*solidworks*

Download

********
لمزيد من الكورسات تابعنا على الفيس بوك

Free courses




​


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (5 فبراير 2013)

بجد موضوع متميز وجهد وفير


----------



## mostafa_mobset (5 فبراير 2013)

الف مليون مليون شكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shvm (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
هل من الممكن مساعدتي بنقل تصميم لطائرة أو جناح طائرة إلى برنامج سوليد وورك ؟؟
لأني لم أستطع تصميمه عبر البرنامج
و شكراًً


----------



## هند الجابري (21 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedcamor (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس


----------



## noureldiien (24 أبريل 2013)

وجزاكم


----------



## م.محمد عبدالعزيز (15 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا 
تسلم على الملفات القيمة


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (26 فبراير 2015)

ملفات ممتازة وارجو المزيد


----------

